# For all of you who know wtf tf2 is.



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

This my friends is awsome.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7QIcxoJU4g


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG this is a win!
I love it!


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL I'm watching the ShamWow one haha


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 16, 2010)

Seen it before, still funny as hell xD


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks cool, but I liked gmod arena billy versus vince better.


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't forget these!
Heavy Goes Bowling
and
Heavy Orders an Xbox 360


----------

